
Fast LSTMs in PyTorch - homarp
https://lernapparat.de/fast-lstm-pytorch/
======
sseveran
Has anyone tried similar things with CompiledWrapper and XLA on Tensorflow? Is
it even possible?

------
shafte
This is so awesome. Makes me really excited for the future of PyTorch—being
able to define symbolic deriviatives in a python subset is super cool

